# Lake freighter on fire



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the Hamilton Spectator - 

_Thick black smoke belched from a lake freighter that caught fire in Hamilton harbour while crews were working on it yesterday morning.

No one was hurt as firefighters struggled to douse the blaze below decks in the ship.

District fire chief Brian Stark said the fire broke out at 10:45 a.m. inside the Algoville while workers replacing its engine were cutting steel with a torch.

To reach the fire, Stark said, 21 firefighters had to feel their way through the heavy smoke -- the result of oil and lubricant that caught fire.

They needed a map so they could locate the site of the blaze two storeys below decks.

Firefighters mixed a chemical with water to extinguish the blazing oil.

There was no damage to the ship and 12 people working inside at the time were safe.

Linda McDonald of the Hamilton Port Authority said the fire didn't affect operations because vessels are laid up for the winter in the port.

The vessel, owned by Algoma Steel, is 40 years old and usually carries grain and iron._

Rushie


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

Algoville can be seen at
http://www.hamiltonport.ca/commercial/vesseldetail.aspx?vsid=23


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Algoville used to be Senneville.
She has been laid up in Hamilton since last summer waiting to be re-engined after her old Sulzer had a catastrophic failure.


----------

